# Who is Rhadamanthus?



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

Hey, I asked my dad. It turns out he isn't the devil, but one of the leaders of the underworld. He _is_ the son of Zeus and Europa, and the brother of King Minos of Crete. He lived in the Elysian fields. He was made one of the judges of the underworld on account of his inflexible integrity, along with Aeacus and Minos, too. It looks like I spelled the name wrong as well. :mellow: Sorry Daniel. Do you think you could change the "y" to a "u" if it isn't too much trouble? Thanks.

Well, being a judge of the dead is still pretty cool. B)


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

Thanks for asking, now we are all happy.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Happy !


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Quaverion said:


> Well, being a judge of the dead is still pretty cool. B)


So I've heard on TC a time or two before. :devil:


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

:O one of my wives is Hel... polyamoury is popular in the god realm.


----------

